# Clamp on lights?



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

One of my bowfishing buddies asked if I wanted to go Coyote/ fox hunting this winter at night. I know some people are going to cringe but I was wondering how to attach a light onto a Savage 17HMR with the heavy berrel. I can't afford yet another gun this year with a wedding coming in June. I can literally hunt fly's with it. 

Any ideas, links, or photos would be greatly appreciated!

I don't even know how bright of light or color lens would be best. I do have a hand held spot light.

I plan on using a 12ga with #4 buck if we go during the day.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I mounted a gsx led flaslight that I got at gandermountian to the top of my savage 17hmr using a pair of cheap scope rings so that it is removable. I can see good to around 80-100 yards at night depending on background. Probably wouldnt shoot farther than that anyways. Total setup cost $50 and I can still use the light for everything else. Plus it is small and easy to attach/remove and batteries last pretty long. I can take pictures of what I did if it is something you would be interested in?


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jimbo 09 said:


> I mounted a gsx led flaslight that I got at gandermountian to the top of my savage 17hmr using a pair of cheap scope rings so that it is removable. I can see good to around 80-100 yards at night depending on background. Probably wouldnt shoot farther than that anyways. Total setup cost $50 and I can still use the light for everything else. Plus it is small and easy to attach/remove and batteries last pretty long. I can take pictures of what I did if it is something you would be interested in?


Did you mount it to where a scope normally mounts? I have seen shotgun clamp on brackets and thought about finding one for a 20ga to fit the heavy hmr berrel?

Any pictures would be great!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I will try to get pictures tonite. I mounted one ring around the scope which stays on it and the other one is clamped around the light itself.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I tried to attach some pictures. Hopefully it works


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

As you can see the ring that I attached to the scope had to be cut to look like a base so that they would attach. Not that big of deal with a hacksaw and file.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

When I take people out. I keep the 250 yd light on my 22 mag. They use a shotgun and I do the coyote illuminating with the 100 yd scanning light... and the calling as well.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

motorcityhtps said:


> When I take people out. I keep the 250 yd light on my 22 mag. They use a shotgun and I do the coyote illuminating with the 100 yd scanning light... and the calling as well.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Um... I thought the rule book was clear in stating rim fire at night only?


----------



## Hartland-Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

Copper15 said:


> Um... I thought the rule book was clear in stating rim fire at night only?


Better take a look at pg 54 of the guide. It clearly states that a shotgun can be used at night with loads other that buckshot, slug or cut shell.


Nighttime Raccoon and Predator hunting


Bow and arrow, a crossbow, a 
rimfire firearm .22 caliber or 
smaller or shotgun with loads 
other than buckshot, slug or 
cut shell.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hartland-Hunter said:


> Better take a look at pg 54 of the guide. It clearly states that a shotgun can be used at night with loads other that buckshot, slug or cut shell.
> 
> 
> Nighttime Raccoon and Predator hunting
> ...


Would you recommend for rounds to use? What choke to start off trying? I have a 12ga pump w/ a 28" ported barrel.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have heard of people using turkey loads or goose loads. You can also buy some rounds called dead coyote but they are expensive.


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is an extremely secure and easy mount you could use to clamp your light onto your gun.

http://predatorhunteroutdoors.com/storefront/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=9

What kind of light are you using?


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

thirteenptbuck said:


> Here is an extremely secure and easy mount you could use to clamp your light onto your gun.
> 
> http://predatorhunteroutdoors.com/storefront/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=9
> 
> What kind of light are you using?


Thank-you for the link! I ordered it and have it now. It didn't fit around the barrel but does around the scope. It would be a lot easier to adjust while hunting than using scope rings.

I'm working on getting a C4P ( I think it's called). Fr3db3ar pointed me to "Calling-All-Predators".


----------



## seespyder (Jan 12, 2012)

If any one has night sniper light does the red reach far enough ?


----------

